# Spud Inc 3ply belt sizing?



## SuperBane (Sep 15, 2015)

Got a goofy question.
Are the black parts of the belt supposed to be able to meet in the middle or is a gap in between them okay?

Probably not a big deal.
I was kind of in between sizes when I was looking.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Got a goofy question.
> Are the black parts of the belt supposed to be able to meet in the middle or is a gap in between them okay?
> 
> Probably not a big deal.
> I was kind of in between sizes when I was looking.


Should overlap


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2015)

Overlap is ideal but not possible for me as a medium is too big and a small is almost too small. So I just wear it sideways where the gap is positioned 90 degrees from my abs. Works pretty well.
Also mine is a 2 ply. They sent the wrong one and I ended up just using it. I do have a 3 ply one also but it's the one with the ratchet strap which I don't like.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 15, 2015)

If the belt should overlap, why the funky way of measuring?
I probably could stick two to three fingers between both ends of the belt after I've drawn it super tight.

Basically I'm trying to decide if I should go one size up or two.
I got a large clearly it should have been a x.large but is there even a reason not to get the xxlarge?
Too big and I won't be able to get the belt right enough right?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 15, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> If the belt should overlap, why the funky way of measuring?
> I probably could stick two to three fingers between both ends of the belt after I've drawn it super tight.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to decide if I should go one size up or two.
> ...


Yes too big and the velcro doesn't line up or if it's the ratchet one you run out of the strap to pull.

But it should overlap. Think of every belt you have ever worn in your life. They all overlap.

Any gap and you have an area that your abs can't push out on.


----------

